
Y2K: Canada prepared for an apocalypse that never happened - throw0101a
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/canada/article-y2k-20th-anniversary-how-canada-prepared/
======
throw0101a
No one notices when things go right:

> _“Should we all be feeling a bit silly this morning?” a journalist asked him
> shortly after the date change._

> _“Why?” he replied, audibly annoyed. “Because we haven 't seen problems? You
> know, I have been doing [interviews] now all day and I keep getting asked
> the same questions. And it's a rather silly approach.”_

> _From Mr. de Jager’s perspective, he hadn’t gotten anything wrong.
> Businesses and governments had done what he told them to do. Their efforts
> were the reason sparks weren’t flying out of the global economy. It wasn’t
> evidence of a hoax, but mission accomplished._

> _Virtually no one was convinced._

Of course some people see things differently:

> _For doubters such as Mr. Loblaw, Jan. 1 felt like a vindication. When there
> is a chance to say “I told you so” on an international scale, it is hard to
> resist. He had pitched an article to The Globe and Mail, and in his op-ed
> published Jan. 6 he outed himself as the creator of the Year 2000 website
> and jeered Canadians who got “conned.”_

[…]

> _In the past two decades, the millennium bug has become a kind of byword for
> fraudulence and hysteria. Conservative politicians across the English-
> speaking world have invoked our apparent overreaction to Y2K as a way of
> minimizing concerns about climate change and a no-deal Brexit, both
> disasters widely predicted by experts._

